# [Video] Erik: Pyraminx tutorial, my interpretation of the keyhole method



## Erik (Dec 11, 2010)

My interpretation of the keyhole method. I will probably post an average of 12 with it soon.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 11, 2010)

Oka (Youtube style)... what more to say?


----------



## Erik (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't know about those methods' names xD but, if you say so it must be right 
For the last 2 steps, it'd be great if I'd knew all algo's... (last 4 edges)


----------



## Carrot (Dec 11, 2010)

then it would be Polish v =)


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 11, 2010)

I still think this should be called polish V. OKA youtube came way after this was known as polish V, except his style for doing the V was different.


----------



## pappas (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice video. "tips are bonus fun" made me laugh.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

Yay, another OKA tutorial.


----------



## Hiero (Dec 11, 2010)

Most of the tutorials out there kind of suck though. I'll learn this when I get a chance.


----------

